# The Definitive Mark Cuban Thread



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW YORK -- Mark Cuban never misses a trip to Madison Square Garden, where he has been known to entertain the masses through engaging a scraggily crew of recorder-toting media types in pregame dialogue.
> 
> On Monday night, Cuban weighed in on the biggest story in the NBA of the past 24 hours, one that he believes already has run its course: the Nets signing openly gay player Jason Collins to a 10-day contract.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/writer/ken-berger/24456128/cuban-jason-collins-story-no-big-deal

Cuban is an interesting guy.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I have no problem with him saying that cause he's absolutely right.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's my take on it. No big deal. 

Only being seen as a big deal because everyone in the media is trying to make it one.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Certainly the media buzz was greater when it was a hypothetical, and people could sensationalize about all the possible scenarios. Now that it's real, everything quieted down.

So when Cuban says,


> "That's just the way it works," Cuban said. "It was [a big deal] until it isn't, and now it's not. Next. Nothing more to talk about. I mean, I don't give a [expletive] about a guy's sexuality. Period, end of story."


, that's what he's referring to.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Agree. Now, if a major star came out that would be different - as it would be really interesting to see if his 'brand' was affected.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

There's actually a lot of interesting thoughts in this article outside of the remarks on Collins (as the quote mentions). Good stuff on the underwhelming trade deadline and Adam Silver taking over for David Stern.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

edabomb said:


> Agree. Now, if a major star came out that would be different - as it would be really interesting to see if his 'brand' was affected.


Also on that note, Jason Collins is the #1 selling jersey on NBA.com. I feel that it's more of a temporary bump (like when players switch teams, or a new jersey comes out), but still unknown how it would affect a player who already had endorsements.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mark Cuban: NCAA is "hypocritical"*



> DALLAS -- Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban believes it's in the best interests of elite prospects to play in the NBA Development League instead of spending one season in the "hypocritical" NCAA.
> 
> "I think what will end up happening -- and this is my opinion, not that of the league -- is if the colleges don't change from the one-and-done, we'll go after the one," Cuban said. "The NCAA rules are so hypocritical, there's absolutely no reason for a kid to go [to college], because he's not going to class [and] he's actually not even able to take advantage of all the fun because the first semester he starts playing basketball. So if the goal is just to graduate to the NBA or be an NBA player, go to the D-League."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/10538276/mark-cuban-says-nba-d-league-better-option-ncaa


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well that's an interesting thought. I didn't know the D-League had a separate minimum age from the NBA. Euro leagues have already been an option for some prospects (Brandon Jennings comes to mind), but the D-League doesn't pay all that well from what I hear.

Certainly what he's getting at is the NBA having more control over it's own product, and being less dependent on the NCAA to feed athletes into the NBA. Although I disagree that there's no reason for the NCAA to exist. College athletics isn't going to disappear just b/c the NBA decides to put more attention into it's minor league.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cuban isn't really thinking that stuff through clearly. For one thing you can become a brand in college, which is valuable. Then the d league does not pay squat, and the NCAA has nothing to do with who can play in the NBA and who can not. The NBA did that to protect their GM's from themselves.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't feel bad for any kid who goes through the NCAA and doesn't get paid. 

The kids who go through, don't capitalize on the free world class education, piss through their NBA contracts and are out of the league and poor before they're 30? I laugh at those idiots.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Cuban's right - the NBA would be best served making the D-league an attractive alternative to college ball and getting prospects into a professional environment immediately. Tweak the salary structure to offer a living wage, come up with an improved support network for players in that 18-22 age range, and come up with something closer to what MLB has than what the D-league is now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cuban: Dirk's defense must improve*



> DALLAS -- Mavericks owner Mark Cuban made a point to publicly challenge superstar Dirk Nowitzki to play with more effort and energy defensively.
> 
> "I think we've got to get a little bit more out of Dirk defensively," Cuban said before Monday night's game against the Boston Celtics, responding to a general question about the Mavs' recent performance. "I think [the Mavs need] a little bit more energy out of Dirk, particularly when things don't start well."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/10625189/dallas-mavericks-owner-mark-cuban-says-dirk-nowitzki-step-defensive-effort


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Cuban's right - the NBA would be best served making the D-league an attractive alternative to college ball and getting prospects into a professional environment immediately. Tweak the salary structure to offer a living wage, come up with an improved support network for players in that 18-22 age range, and come up with something closer to what MLB has than what the D-league is now.


Agreed. Its a spot the NBA has severely been lacking. Look at the picks who look like they could be good players if they could get the minutes to learn, only to see them dwindle on the end of a bench. If the NBA had a competent D-League, you'd have guys like Doron Lamb down there instead of doing nothing on the Magics bench. Schoeder would be down there. Hell, Indy would have sent Orlando Johnson down instead of cutting him. 

It just blows my mind they're messing up such an easy concept so bad.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

More nuggets from Mark Cuban. He's on the set of the upcoming Entourage movie:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mark Cuban thinks the NFL will decline as they expand TV viewing nights, saying, "I think the NFL is 10 years away from an implosion."



> DALLAS -- Mark Cuban, the outspoken Dallas Mavericks owner, predicts a drastic decline in the NFL's popularity over the next decade due to the league's greed.
> 
> Mavericks owner Mark Cuban predicts a drastic decline in the popularity of the NFL, but there is no evidence -- yet -- that football's reach is waning, writes Kevin Seifert. Story
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/10662203/dallas-mavericks-owner-mark-cuban-says-greedy-nfl-10-years-away-implosion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448149549626847232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448148780542484480


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Mark Cuban on ALS Fundraising*



> On what he would have done if he had accepted the ice bucket challenge:
> 
> “*I was going to have one of our guys throw a basketball at a bucket of ice on a hoop. It was going to hit the backboard, hit the ice which was going to fall down. Then the water was going to stop. I was going to take a selfie with the water in the background, write a check and then get soaked. You know, just something simple.*”
> 
> ...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Challenge Accepted: Mark Cuban vs Kevin Durant*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563782505279393792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564218608276877312


> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban is apparently ready to challenge the MVP. Kevin Durant of the Oklahoma City Thunder said on Friday that whoever wants his spot in the All-Star Game can play him one-on-one for it, and Cuban threw his hat in the ring on Saturday.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/25062294/mark-cuban-on-durants-all-star-challenge-i-beat-dirk-i-can-beat-him

I don't even know what to say. All I can do is laugh.


----------

